# Breeding



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Is there a way to know if my hen is sitting on fertilized eggs without actually having contact with the eggs?


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Well the better thing to ask is: is there a some way to find out if my hen is sitting on fertile eggs? For example does she sit on the eggs for longer than usual?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Nope. If you want to make sure you have fertile eggs you need to collect for a good week or so and break them open to see if they are fertile. If you find they are all fertile then you can assume the rest of the eggs she lays are fertile, granted you still see the rooster doing his thing. 

Maybe some more experienced folks have a trick to finding out but from what I have learned so far you need to look inside the eggs.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

You might be able to very quickly candle one after she's been on it for a few days.... You'd have to be fairly sneaky and pretty quick though if you want to return it. It'd tell you if at least the one you nabbed is fertile. I wouldn't worry too much. If you've seen the rooster doing his job they're more than likely fertile. I have one submissive rooster and 23 hens. He manages to get them all...


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> You might be able to very quickly candle one after she's been on it for a few days.... You'd have to be fairly sneaky and pretty quick though if you want to return it. It'd tell you if at least the one you nabbed is fertile. I wouldn't worry too much. If you've seen the rooster doing his job they're more than likely fertile. I have one submissive rooster and 23 hens. He manages to get them all...


Wow thats alot of girls for i guy. I am going to have a 3 hens to 1 roo.


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow thats alot of girls for i guy. I am going to have a 3 hens to 1 roo.[/QUOTE]

I would do three to one just because i really dont need more than two or three roosters for a large flock. The hens get too torn up with too meny roosters. Had too meny roosters before so i had to get rid of a few. Down to four roos and still planing on getting rid of two. Have about 50 chickens.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I've heard 6-8 hens per Roo. 3-1 sounds a little low.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> I've heard 6-8 hens per Roo. 3-1 sounds a little low.


Totally agree. My magic number is 8.


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

EdisNiksic said:


> Wow thats alot of girls for i guy. I am going to have a 3 hens to 1 roo.


I would do three to one just because i really dont need more than two or three roosters for a large flock. The hens get too torn up with too meny roosters. Had too meny roosters before so i had to get rid of a few. Down to four roos and still planing on getting rid of two. Have about 50 chickens.[/QUOTE]

I ment i wouldn't* do three to one. I agree too low. Ur girls will just be too torn up with that many roos


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

You can also let her sit for about 7 days go out at night (chickens are night blind) and candle them! You should see veins coming down a fertile egg that way you aren't haven't to crack then and loss babies!!!


----------

